# Dubai Driving Center SUCKS!



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

I am flabbergasted by the attitude these guys have in driving schools....

I finished my driving lessons, and the next step was assessment test.

However they keep charging you till the time you dont give your test....leave alone pass it! This was not told to me and i had to pay ridiculous amount to even give my assessment test......

After having paid the amount, goiing to 3 different counters and redirecting and again being redirected, finally i reached the assessment test area.....

After giving my papers...im told to WAIT! Im there at 11.00 a.m. and after having waited for 2.30 hrs, the guy says...sorry we close at 1....come tomorrow! they operate till 1.30.

Anyhow i was adamant and that was my mistake.....the guy took my test and FAILED ME! The reason given was a lame reason and i did not agree with him, however my stubborn approach only got me into deeper ****

Now i am stuck with this school.....need to go formore classes, which are useless as i know it wasnt my driving but because i made him leave his Air conditioned cabin that the F**ker failed me....and now just need to keep PAY PAY PAY!

F***in InSane!F**kin Retarted!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome to "tax free" Dubai

Sorry you have my sympathy


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

If it's of any consolation, possibly it wouldn't be that much different at any of the other driving schools. It is what it is  you'll just have to sit through the whole thing as absurd and ridiculous at it seems. Good luck on your next test.


----------

